# La Verite La Livebox Inventel Est Bridee !!!!



## sebx001 (12 Octobre 2006)

LA VERITE LA LIVEBOX INVENTEL EST BRIDEE !!!!
j'ai un abonnement wanadoo adsl2+ 18meg ma bande passante arrivé avec du mal à 1300 ko/s en téléchargement avec la livebox et aprés petit bidouillage d'un modem d-link dsl-300 avec un firmware russe pour le rendre compatible adsl 2+ j'arrive à une vitesse de 2300 ko/s !!! Alors il est ou le probléme ???!!!???


----------



## DualG4 (13 Octobre 2006)

sebx001 a dit:


> LA VERITE LA LIVEBOX INVENTEL EST BRIDEE !!!!
> j'ai un abonnement wanadoo adsl2+ 18meg ma bande passante arrivé avec du mal à 1300 ko/s en téléchargement avec la livebox et aprés petit bidouillage d'un modem d-link dsl-300 avec un firmware russe pour le rendre compatible adsl 2+ j'arrive à une vitesse de 2300 ko/s !!! Alors il est ou le probléme ???!!!???



 Ouah: tu dépasses le débit théorique de ta ligne rien qu'en modifiant le modem.....


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

Euh un lien sinon ca ameliore la sensibilité? ca fait quoi? ca te met la mafia a ta porte?


----------

